# Angellizenz für Katalonien



## Mobilist2010 (28. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
die Vergabestelle für Angellizenzen der Provinz Katalonien in Tarragona ist umgezogen. Findet ihr jetzt in der Avinguda dels Paisos Catalan 5-7.
Vom Placa de la Imperial (Zentrum) auf der N240 nordwärts nach Unterführung A7 naechste Abfahrt.
Meine Dame sprach englisch und es dauerte ca.5 Minuten 
Kosten: 25 € für ein Jahr, weitere Jahre günstiger.
Wer im Bereich Ebro alleine unterwegs ist, sollte über eine Lizenz der Provinz Aragon nachdenken


----------



## mitsch2001 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angellizenz für Katalonien*

Hallo zusammen,

ja ich weiß, der Post ist 1 Jahr alt. Aber ich erspare vielleicht dem ein oder anderen langes Suchen.

Die Angellizenz für Katalonien und damit auch ganz Spanien inkl Balearen und Kanaren kann man auch online kaufen/bezahlen/ausdrucken.

https://aplicacions.agricultura.gencat.cat/mediamb_sgll_public/AppJava/llicencies/llicenciesTitular.do?set-locale=en_GB&reqCode=inici

Preise Stand heute:
1 Tag 2,70€
15 Tage 9,90€
1 Jahr 22,50€
2 Jahre 36,00€
3 Jahre 52,20€
4 Jahre 61,20€

"Diese Lizenz gilt für alle Meeresgewässer rund um Spanien und Binnengewässern von Katalonien."

liebe Grüße,

Mitsch


----------



## Layn22 (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angellizenz für Katalonien*

Servus. 
Fahr demnächst an Ebro und finde kein Regelwerk. 
Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## nostradamus (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angellizenz für Katalonien*

hi,
wird schwer! Ich mache es immer so, dass ich mich im Camp informiere!


Gruß
mario


----------

